
Introducing Elm Reactor - michaelbjames
http://elm-lang.org/blog/Introducing-Elm-Reactor.elm
======
zubairq
Pretty nice. I actually have a big thank you to Elm as I based my
Clojurescript time travelling debugger on the initial Elm demo!

[http://connecttous.co/connecttous/connecttous.html?livedebug...](http://connecttous.co/connecttous/connecttous.html?livedebug=true)

[https://github.com/zubairq/coils](https://github.com/zubairq/coils)

~~~
vosper
That's really cool.

For the connecttous.co link it would be nice if it was clear that it will
actually send email to the addresses entered in the fields - it's not just a
demo/toy. I may have inadvertently spammed someone when I was playing around
with it.

~~~
zubairq
Sorry, it actually works. The point of the demo is to show the Coils framework
works end to end, and has full MailChimp/Mandrill email integration too

------
fractalsea
This looks great. I have recently started a simple physics-based rope swinging
game in Elm. It's a lovely language to use, but I have found the workflow
quite frustrating. I love the "try elm" editor on the website for the quick
feedback loop, however the text editor itself is basic. For this reason I find
myself writing larger blocks of code in emacs, and then copying and pasting
between the browser for debugging. Not ideal.

I will try this program later, and even if it's not currently quite there
feature wise, it definitely looks like it has a lot of potential facilitate a
great development experience.

~~~
agazso
If you open a file with Elm Reactor, and edit it and save it then Elm Reactor
will get notified by that and recompile the code in the browser. See the first
video in the blog post.

------
veszig
This is great! And it's awesome that someone on an internship could do this.
Great work Michael! :)

------
ue_
I can't load the page without Javascript enabled in my browser. It's a shame
that I need to enable JS to view what's really some text on a page.

~~~
atrilumen
Are you sure it's not your modem? (Consider upgrading to 9600 baud.)

------
techpeace
Outstanding work!

